# Fixing HDD with bad sectors



## batman (Aug 13, 2013)

I have an old laptop hard drive(320gb) with bad sectors.I thought of using it as an external HDD. So bought a SATA enclosure and tried connecting to my laptop.When it is connected I can hear the vibration sound from the hdd ,but the drive is not detected properly i think.When i go to disk manager i can see the drive in uninitialized state. I try to initialize it and I get two options - MBR and GPT . While trying with GPT i get a message saying there is not enough size.While trying with MBR an Cyclic Redundancy Check(CRC) error message pops up.

Is there any way i can fix the issue and be able to use it?. I am OK with losing the data inside the drive. Just want to use it as an external hdd.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## root.king (Aug 13, 2013)

then go ahead and just clear mbr and regenerate sectors

----
hiren boot cd can help you it has all necessary tools


----------



## batman (Aug 13, 2013)

^^
ok..Lemme check that when i get back home..I dont have hiren's boot cd..Which specific hdd software in that package i need to use..Then i will install it separately and see...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2013)

which brand HDD?
u can try seagate seatools for bad sectors issue...
also low level formatting helps


----------



## batman (Aug 13, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> which brand HDD?
> u can try seagate seatools for bad sectors issue...
> also low level formatting helps



It is a WD HDD...For low level formatting,the drive has to be detected properly right?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2013)

batman said:


> It is a WD HDD...For low level formatting,the drive has to be detected properly right?



for any level/kind of formatting the drive needs to be detected...


----------



## batman (Aug 14, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> for any level/kind of formatting the drive needs to be detected...



Can you please elaborate on the "detecting" part?.Do you mean the hdd need to be accessed by going to "My Computer" ?. In my case this is not happening.But it is shown as an uninitialized drive when i go to disk manager.Also the usb device is being recognized as a "USB 2.0 SATA Drive".


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2013)

batman said:


> Can you please elaborate on the "detecting" part?.Do you mean the hdd need to be accessed by going to "My Computer" ?. In my case this is not happening.*But it is shown as an uninitialized drive when i go to disk manager*.Also the usb device is being recognized as a "USB 2.0 SATA Drive".



HDD detected...

now format it with partition wizard (3rd party apps also fix bad sectors)


----------



## root.king (Aug 14, 2013)

I had never done that job while windows running


----------

